# Which ROM, which version, HELP?!?



## IMTheNachoMan (Jun 16, 2013)

So I know how to flash the ROMS all that.

But I'm reading all these forum posts but the more I read the more I get confused.

I just want the latest stable version of Jelly Bean on my HP TouchPad. I don't care about camera but I need everything else to work as best as possible. Audio with screen off, least battery drain, things like that.

I see so many different versions and builds and, well, I'm getting confused. And there are hundreds of different posts so I'm not sure what to believe....

HELP!?!?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Help was only one click away. You went to all the trouble to create this thread and all you would have had to do was click on the "Pinned" thread at the top on the same page and read the OP of the thread, created by RolandDeschain79, with all the great information, videos, guides and community help. The title of the thread is:

"How to install Jcsullins CM10 Preview Builds Edited 6/12/13"

Go read the OP for that thread and install J.C. Sullins latest "experimental", yes, you read that right, experimental Rom. It's the best most stable CM10 to be had.

I would also suggest that any additional questions, comments you have you post them in that thread and let this one die.


----------



## IMTheNachoMan (Jun 16, 2013)

I read that thread but it has so many different ROMs and I didn't see anything that explicitly says which ROM is the best. And I didn't want to post on that thread because I thought that was a developers only thread. I will post my questions there. Thanks!!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

IMTheNachoMan said:


> I read that thread but it has so many different ROMs and I didn't see anything that explicitly says which ROM is the best. And I didn't want to post on that thread because I thought that was a developers only thread. I will post my questions there. Thanks!!!


Usually the ones at the top of the list are best. Evervolv is the only build with everything but Bluetooth working and the screen of audio bug fixed.

[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Low battery drain(-5ma to -30ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.


----------

